# Pickle



## twizzle (Aug 6, 2012)

Today my Pickle was PTS. On Friday he was a little out of sorts, but his usual routine had been disrupted so I didn't think much of it. 

Yesterday evening, it was apparent that Pickle wasn't at all well. I set up the hospital cage, and tried to get him to eat and take fluids. His balance and coordination was off. 

We got him to the vet today who said it was pneumonia. She tried to treat him with oxygen but it made no difference. She said he was basically deteriorating in front of her, and that it would be kinder to PTS. I'm devastated that it was so sudden and I didn't realise what was happening. 

My three other boys are going for a check up tomorrow. I'm so worried for them now, any noise is making me nervous. Although I guess they're also stressed and confused as to where their buddy Pickle has gone too.

Pickle was only a year old... It's just so sad. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I am so, so sorry for your loss. It is hard to lose one so young.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I am really sorry for your loss. It's tough when illness comes on fast like that. 

We just lost my favorite girl Petunia yesterday, and today her cagemates are unusually listless and antisocial. Hope your group checks out with a clean bill of health, and that they bounce back from Pickle's loss quickly.


----------



## twizzle (Aug 6, 2012)

We just had them out to play with us and they're a bit clingy and less inclined to run around like lunatics! One of them is giving me a little cause for concern, but I'm not sure if I'm paranoid or not. Either way, I'll be able to get some peace of mind tomorrow. Extra cuddles and treats for my boys tonight anyway... They deserve to be spoiled in their too short lives. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## twizzle (Aug 6, 2012)

The vet gave my other boys a clean bill of health  Although I'm obviously still upset about my little Pickle, I'm pleased that my other boys are fit and well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm sorry about pickle, but at least your other boys are healthy though.


----------



## Risika (Jun 22, 2013)

Sorry about your loss


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm glad to hear your other rats are fine, at least that will bring you some comfort. Do you think they're still grieving? Mine are still unusually subdued. I personally am still crying my face off every day. I guess it takes time.


----------



## twizzle (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi Minky, yes I think they are... They seem to be looking for him. Although they're also trying to work out their new social order between them. Pickle was the biggest and the boss (inside the cage at least!) They're still being extra affectionate; I think they know we're sad. 

I'm trying to focus on my favourite things about Pickle and the things that made me smile... It's hard though. 

How are you and your ratties coping?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm trying very hard to accept the change. I keep wishing I could do something to bring Petunia back. Grief is hard. I feel stupid for not taking more pictures of her while she was here. 

But, I've been playing with the surviving ratties a lot, they're bringing me a lot of comfort and it's probably mutual because they're perking up


----------

